# Drawing of our Bettas- All eight of them



## WoodenFlashlight (Jun 24, 2012)

A picture my roommate drew of our eight Bettas. :3 I love it so much I wanted to show you guys!


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw that on DA! So so soo adorable!!


----------



## WoodenFlashlight (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks! I totally love it! <3


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

That's AMAZING. They have major talent.


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

That drawing looks amazing. Your roommate did a amazing job


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Awesome love it !


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..that is soo beautiful!! and cool Very talented for sure~!!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!!
Tell them they have a real talent!
Put me on a computer and tell me to do a drawing of a betta in graphics, and I will head right to Paint and use the shape tools xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow they are really good at it!
You know... You should have them come on here and take requests... I'd love some of my two girls ;-)


----------

